# Short-Term Baggage Storage at NY Penn Station



## cmthru

Is there are baggage storage area at NYP? I'll have a few hours to waste after arriving NY from a cruise. I don't feel like having to sit around the waiting area for 5 hours until departure. I know they have checked baggage service but the train I am taking has no checked baggage.


----------



## AlanB

Yes, if you go to the baggage area you can day check your bags for I believe $5 or $6 per bag. Note: You will need to show both a photo ID and your same day Amtrak ticket to day check your bags.

If you have some way of gaining access to the Club Acela, either first/sleeper class travel, Select Plus status, or one of the coupons; then you can leave your bags for free inside the club.


----------



## wayman

AlanB said:


> Yes, if you go to the baggage area you can day check your bags for I believe $5 or $6 per bag. Note: You will need to show both a photo ID and your same day Amtrak ticket to day check your bags.


Does NYP require a train ticket for this? PHL does not. But I know policies (and prices) vary station to station.


----------



## AlanB

wayman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you go to the baggage area you can day check your bags for I believe $5 or $6 per bag. Note: You will need to show both a photo ID and your same day Amtrak ticket to day check your bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Does NYP require a train ticket for this? PHL does not. But I know policies (and prices) vary station to station.
Click to expand...

Yes, one is supposed to present a valid ticket. Oddly enough, it can be either an Amtrak ticket or a NJT ticket, since NJT and Amtrak work rather closely together. You cannot however use an LIRR ticket.


----------



## Steve4031

If possible have smaller bills. I had a had to straighten one clerk out when she refused to change a 20. I asked for her supervisor, and he made change with no problem. If you go look for change, the shops will ask you to buy something.


----------



## cmthru

Thank for the answers. Even though the luggage will stored for a few hours it will be worth the price not having to drag everything around while we get lunch.


----------



## Kiwi

Must the train ticket be for a train later that same day or can it be for a train that you have just arrived on?

I am arriving in the morning and would like to store my bag for the day until I catch a flight in the evening.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AlanB

Kiwi said:


> Must the train ticket be for a train later that same day or can it be for a train that you have just arrived on?
> 
> I am arriving in the morning and would like to store my bag for the day until I catch a flight in the evening.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Kiwi,

It can be for any train that day, so you are all set. Just be sure to save your ticket stub, have photo ID, and the required money to pay the fee.


----------



## The Journalist

I wish I'd known this last year. Asked several different people in Penn and they said there was no day-checking in Penn or Grand Central.


----------



## AlanB

The Journalist said:


> I wish I'd known this last year. Asked several different people in Penn and they said there was no day-checking in Penn or Grand Central.


There probably isn't in Grand Central; but there most certainly is in Penn.


----------



## had8ley

AlanB said:


> The Journalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd known this last year. Asked several different people in Penn and they said there was no day-checking in Penn or Grand Central.
> 
> 
> 
> There probably isn't in Grand Central; but there most certainly is in Penn.
Click to expand...

Since the Empire service pulled out of GCT there is no reason to have checked baggage service. There used to be a parcel room opposite track 29 or so but I think it's long gone. I didn't see just where you are headed but if you're not in need of your luggage can you wait on a later train that does have checked baggage? That way you could check it and forget it.


----------



## Train2104

AlanB said:


> It can be for any train that day, so you are all set. Just be sure to save your ticket stub, have photo ID, and the required money to pay the fee.


Then how does it work for an NJT ticket? Does it have to be an NYP ticket?

Also, based on the post above about change, I assume the $5 or 6 must be in exact change.


----------



## AlanB

Train2104 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be for any train that day, so you are all set. Just be sure to save your ticket stub, have photo ID, and the required money to pay the fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Then how does it work for an NJT ticket? Does it have to be an NYP ticket?
> 
> Also, based on the post above about change, I assume the $5 or 6 must be in exact change.
Click to expand...

I don't know if they insist on a NJT ticket to/from NY Penn or if they will accept just any valid same day NJT ticket.

Unless you hit them first thing in the morning like Steve4031 did, they should have change.


----------



## Marty McClellan

i am traveling to NY Penn station want to do some sight seeing before check in time can I leave my bags someplace??


----------



## guest

Alan B

Is it safe to leave the bags at the Club Acela (we have first-class tickets for next Tuesday on the Acela) as opposed to checking them at the bag check?


----------



## jb64

guest said:


> Alan B
> 
> Is it safe to leave the bags at the Club Acela (we have first-class tickets for next Tuesday on the Acela) as opposed to checking them at the bag check?


I believe many people have left bags in Club Acela, including myself, with no problems. Just don't leave anything too valuable or tempting there.


----------



## Acela150

The CA NYP is ok to leave your bags but like jb64 said don't leave anything valuable in your bags! It's nothing like CHI's Metropolitan Lounge where it's guarded by a Red Cap all day. I believe the only CA that doesn't have a place to store bags in BOS. I trust my bags at PHL. They have closets there. Or sometimes I've been instructed to put them in the rear conference room. They weren't touched there.


----------



## Acela150

Marty McClellan said:


> i am traveling to NY Penn station want to do some sight seeing before check in time can I leave my bags someplace??


Read the previous posts and You'll find out!  Towards the top!


----------



## Faith

Our Amtrack train gets into Pen Station at 4:30. We are getting dinner and then seeing a show then going to our apartment. Will Amtrack still let us leave our stuff there and will they be open when we get out of the show to get our luggage back?


----------



## AlanB

It probably depends on what time your show starts and how long it runs. Baggage closes at 9:45 PM, and I'd say that to play things safe, you'd need to be there no later than 9:30 PM.

And yes, Amtrak allows for day checking at I believe $5 a bag when you show your same day Amtrak ticket.


----------



## Faith

AlanB said:


> It probably depends on what time your show starts and how long it runs. Baggage closes at 9:45 PM, and I'd say that to play things safe, you'd need to be there no later than 9:30 PM.
> 
> And yes, Amtrak allows for day checking at I believe $5 a bag when you show your same day Amtrak ticket.


Does Penn Station have self service locker storage that we could put our stuff in? Because the show probably won't get out until 10:30 or 10:45.


----------



## AlanB

Faith said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably depends on what time your show starts and how long it runs. Baggage closes at 9:45 PM, and I'd say that to play things safe, you'd need to be there no later than 9:30 PM.
> 
> And yes, Amtrak allows for day checking at I believe $5 a bag when you show your same day Amtrak ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Penn Station have self service locker storage that we could put our stuff in? Because the show probably won't get out until 10:30 or 10:45.
Click to expand...

No. It's considered a hazard, as one could easily plant a bomb that way.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AlanB said:


> Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably depends on what time your show starts and how long it runs. Baggage closes at 9:45 PM, and I'd say that to play things safe, you'd need to be there no later than 9:30 PM.
> 
> And yes, Amtrak allows for day checking at I believe $5 a bag when you show your same day Amtrak ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Penn Station have self service locker storage that we could put our stuff in? Because the show probably won't get out until 10:30 or 10:45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It's considered a hazard, as one could easily plant a bomb that way.
Click to expand...

Wonder why Chicago still has Lockers? Could it be the old "Everything across the Hudson River Doesn't Exist!" Syndrome??


----------



## Alexandria Nick

It probably is because NYP sits under a large sports arena. Makes it a pretty juicy target in the terrorist's city of choice.


----------



## Dolly Cutrera

My daughter missed her train from orlando to nyc on friday. The train was delayed and was told it will depart at 2:50pm at she had time to get something to eat with the kids before it departs. She had checked in and her bags. she came back and the train was leaving. She is still in orlando but her baggages is here in nyc (penn station). I was told that she has to make the claim - unfortunately she is still in orlando. Im her mother is there a way that I can get her bags. She has been calling baggage claims leaving messages but no one has returned her calls. I have a picture ID of her. What can I do? can someone call her back

- Dolly Cutrera


----------



## AlanB

Dolly,

Wow! This is one that I've never heard of before. 

Thinking quickly, there are only two things that I can think of. One is to have your daughter return to the Orlando station, show her baggage claim checks and explain what happened. Then ask that the station personnel call the NY Station to make some sort of arrangement to allow you to pick up the bags.

Two would be for her to use an Overnight service to mail you the baggage claim tags so that you can present them and claim the bags.


----------



## Felipe

Please it is possible to leave the bag from the day i arrive until next day al the luggage service.


----------



## TimePeace

Felipe: understand, this forum is not in any way affiliated with Amtrak... all we do is talk about it.

You will have to contact the company directly to ask the question, 800 - USA - RAIL


----------



## AlanB

Felipe said:


> Please it is possible to leave the bag from the day i arrive until next day al the luggage service.


If you are checking your bag someplace else and then riding Amtrak to NY City on the train, you can simply "forget" to claim your bag when you arrive into NYC. There is no extra charge for Amtrak holding your suitcase overnight.

However, if you're talking about day checking your bag, which is the main area of discussion for this topic, then technically NO, you are not allowed to leave the bag overnight. I have no idea however what will happen if you fail to claim the bag on the same day. At a minimum, I'm sure that they're going to charge you for a second day of storage. But they could also penalize you with an additional charge, or even send you bag off to a lost & found location. I just don't know what will happen if you fail to reclaim it on the same day.


----------



## Joe

What are the hours for the baggage storage area? My friends and I are coming in for New Years eve and we have a flight out of Newark early in the morning. Is this open around 3 in the morning?


----------



## AlanB

Joe said:


> What are the hours for the baggage storage area? My friends and I are coming in for New Years eve and we have a flight out of Newark early in the morning. Is this open around 3 in the morning?


No, it won't be open at 3AM, so it won't be an option for you. They close at 9:45 PM and don't reopen until 5:15 AM the next morning.


----------



## nyhat

Close to Penn Station and another one close to Grand Central is Manhattan Luggage Storage aka Schwartz Travel Storage www.schwartztravel.com open everyday from 8am to 11pm


----------



## v v

Another question, will the 'Air Train' from Newark Airport to NYP ticket be suitable to use in the Penn baggage storage as we'll have 12 hours after arriving in NY before we have to move on to the airport.


----------



## AlanB

v v said:


> Another question, will the 'Air Train' from Newark Airport to NYP ticket be suitable to use in the Penn baggage storage as we'll have 12 hours after arriving in NY before we have to move on to the airport.


Yes, that ticket would allow you to head to the baggage area and day check your bags.


----------



## v v

Thank you, that's excellent.


----------



## debi

What is the maximum size for day checked luggage?


----------



## Linda Noble

AlanB said:


> 'Kiwi' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must the train ticket be for a train later that same day or can it be for a train that you have just arrived on?
> 
> I am arriving in the morning and would like to store my bag for the day until I catch a flight in the evening.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi,
> 
> It can be for any train that day, so you are all set. Just be sure to save your ticket stub, have photo ID, and the required money to pay the fee.
Click to expand...

Now 2014- Arriving from Orlando to NYP and need to store my luggage for a few hours until I can meet up with my son. Is the answer to the question above still true? If so, what will it cost to check a bag now.


----------



## SubwayNut

It's roughly $5.

If your traveling by Sleeper you have access upon arrival (keep and show your ticket) to the ClubAcela First Class lounge that has free baggage storage.


----------



## Acela150

I wouldn't leave my bags in the Lounge in NYP.. That's the last lounge I would do that in. You can check bags to NYP from ORL. One doesn't have to pick up bags right away. I think they start charging storage fees after 24 hours of arrival. Although I'm not sure.


----------



## SubwayNut

I've never had any problems leaving my bags in the lounge, I've done it (and left my friends bags) for a few hours many times. The staff is good about making sure everyone checks in. The police also come through with their sniffer dogs all the time.


----------



## penfrydd

What time does club acela open at NYP? I've got to catch the Cardinal.


----------



## PRR 60

penfrydd said:


> What time does club acela open at NYP? I've got to catch the Cardinal.


5:15am Monday to Friday, 7:00am Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## amamba

I am reviving an old thread here, but I have a friend attending a concert at MSG and she is wondering about the bag storage at NYP.

Can anyone confirm if it does indeed close at 9:45 pm? she said she read somewhere that it was open 24 hours.

Also, an NJT ticket is OK, right? She will be traveling in on NJT.


----------



## the_traveler

I really don't know, but it doesn't make sense that it closes at 9:45. There are trains at 2-3 am with checked baggage (#66/67) - how do you check bags or claim bags if it is closed? :huh:


----------



## amamba

the_traveler said:


> I really don't know, but it doesn't make sense that it closes at 9:45. There are trains at 2-3 am with checked baggage (#66/67) - how do you check bags or claim bags if it is closed? :huh:


I agree, but AlanB said it on page 2 in 2012 and I normally believe what he posts.


----------



## PRR 60

amamba said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know, but it doesn't make sense that it closes at 9:45. There are trains at 2-3 am with checked baggage (#66/67) - how do you check bags or claim bags if it is closed? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but AlanB said it on page 2 in 2012 and I normally believe what he posts.
Click to expand...

Amtrak says it also on the page for NYP. Baggage room closes at 9:45pm.


----------

